# Vegetable stew recipe



## duliduli556 (Mar 25, 2011)

Description
Potatoes,peas & carrots in creamy coconut milk gravy.can be eaten with vellapam or rice.
	Ingredients
Potatoes 3
Peas     1/2 cup
Carrot(cut into small cubes) 1/2 cup
Onions    1 large
green chillies,(cut into long slits)  5
cloves          5
cinnamon stick  1 inch
whole black pepper  5-6
ginger,thinly chopped 1tbsp
fresh curry leaves  7-8
coconut oil        2 tbsp
Thick coconut milk,fresh or canned 1 cup
salt to taste

Preparation
Cut the potatoes and carrots into cubes.
Cut the onion into thin long slices.
In a cooking vessel, put the potatoes, carrots,peas,onions alongwith the  cut green chillies and ginger.Add the whole black pepper,cloves and the  cinnamon.
Add 3/4 cup water and salt.Cover the vessel and keep it for boiling on a  medium flame for around 5 minutes.Check if the potatoes are cooked and  then take the lid off and continue cooking till there is very little  liquid.Then add the coconut milk and mix and cook on slow flame for 2  minutes.Then add curry leaves and the coconut oil and mix.
Serve hot with vellappams.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

What are vellapams?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Vellapam is a variation of _Appum_ or _aapum_ – pronunciation varies between regions, a type of food in Sri Lankan cuisine  – is  a term equivalent to bread. A bread made of rice batter on a stone  griddle is in certain parts of the country is called _kallappam_, where _kal_ (Tamil, Malayalam) means "stone". Another form of appam is "Kallappam", where "kall" (Tamil, Malaysian) means toddy, which is used for fermentation. This type of appam is prepared in an _appa kal_ (mold). Kallappam looks like a pancake.

Plain hoppers' (kallappams) are bowl-shaped thin pancakes made from fermented rice flour. They derive their shape from the small _Appachatti_  in which they are cooked. They are fairly bland, and always served with  a spicy condiment. These hoppers are made from a batter using rice, yeast, salt and a little sugar. After the mixture has stood for a couple of hours it can be fried in the appachatti with a little oil. In south-central Kerala it is mostly served with Kadala chickpea curry mutton, vegetable stew or egg roast.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Curry leaves come from a South East Asia curry tree, but are NOT where the spice "curry" comes from. Curry, the spice, is a mixture of coriander, turmeric, cumin and other spices. The curry leaf has a curry-like flavor when simmered in a liquid and flavor enhancer to curry (the spice) made in the south of India, but is very short-lived after harvesting from the tree. As a result, curry leaves are usually limited to the markets of the west coast of North America, unable to survive any shipping inland.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks fir the explan abot vellapams.

I can get curry leaves here, btw


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Of course, New York and Boston gets everything - lots of flights from around the world while the rest of us live a boring existence. For me, it's a 5 hour drive (250+ miles) to the nearest deli (REAL deli... an Italian deli) !!!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Of course, New York and Boston gets everything - lots of flights from around the world while the rest of us live a boring existence. For me, it's a 5 hour drive (250+ miles) to the nearest deli (REAL deli... an Italian deli) !!!


 

_Italian_ Deli?  

I feel for you.  I once lived in Fargo.  Where do you live??


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2011)

In the heart of the Ozarks.

St. Louis has a sizable Italian community and the nearest source for good deli meats and cheeses.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> In the heart of the Ozarks.
> 
> St. Louis has a sizable Italian community and the nearest source for good deli meats and cheeses.


 
I love "The Hill!"


----------

